# Overseed



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't know if this is the best place for this question but here it is. I believe I should over seed after my last and 3rd cutting of the year. I have some thin areas on my field that could look better. I don't have a cultipacker or any means of opening the soil... I do have a regular disc. However, I don't want to destroy the grass I currently have in the field.... is it possible to disc the field to open the soil without destroying my current orchard grass? Or should I just overseed and let it fly as is and hope some contacts the soil good enough to germinate.

Also I am wondering if it's good to fertilize and overseed at the same time? I will be renting a spreader from the local co-op and would like to do both while I have the spreader. Any advice would be great.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Rent a notill drill.NRCS has them for rent here.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

No till would be best but if unavailable you can set the gangs on your disks so they don't tear your field as much. On your last cutting I would cut as low as you can to provide as much opportunity for the new seeding as you can.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

The no-till drill option is easiest on your existing stand. Depending on the drill, your M might not fit the task, though.

The local NRCS has a 8.5' Truax for rent here. It's probably 3,500 lbs and requires a double-acting hyd SCV on the rear of your tractor.

If you've got a lighter, finishing type disk and set the gangs straight, you should be OK. With enough time before a killing frost, the existing grass will also grow and fill-in from root fragments broken up by light disking and a shot of fertilizer.

Be nice to roller pack the field as well for better seed contact. Roll through it with an empty Brillion seeder.


----------

